# Our Mini Zebus



## foot (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello all...  We are new to this forum.  We are from Nassua County FL which is Northeast Florida. Along with lots of other animals we have a small herd of Mini Zebus.  We have a three year old Bull, two three year old heifers and two two year old heifers.  We are hoping to meet other Mini Zebu enthusiasts on this site for sharing information and learning all we can.  Any Mini Zebu folks out there?  We will post pics as soon as we figure out the proper method to do so.  We do have lots of questions.  Has anyone bred their Mini Zebu?  

...Foot


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2011)

fyi- you need 10 posts / comments to be able to post pictures...so get out there and comment


----------



## foot (Apr 23, 2011)

We will get to work on it but where are the Zebu people in this world........

...foot


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello foot and 

I'm sure one or two will be along soon enough


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2011)

TigerLilly and jason_mazzy both have zebu that I am aware of...there are probably more...


----------



## foot (Apr 23, 2011)

... Still waiting 

..Foot..


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2011)

foot said:
			
		

> ... Still waiting
> 
> ..Foot..


It's a holiday weekend...

You could do a search by clicking the search button at the top of the forum and type in zebu...and make some comments...it might bring the zebu herders out of the woodwork...


----------



## foot (Apr 23, 2011)

..Then I,ll wait until the "Holidays" are over and then see...



..Foot..


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 29, 2011)

I'M HERE! The zebu world seems to be such a small one, right? I'm in central Florida & only know of 2 other zebu breeders in my immediate area & 2 others within a couple hours drive from me.
I have not bred mine yet, only because they aren't old enough--Lil Pearlie Mae is coming up on 5 months old. Lil Swiss Frank is around 9 months.  I can't wait until they're old enough, though! And the 2 I have are such sweeties...I wish I'd have been able to get them sooner than I did.
You can check out mine on my facebook page (if you do fb). I also have a website.  They are the 1st 2 links in my sig.

Oh & btw... from a fellow Floridian!


----------



## foot (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Tigerlily  Did check out your website.  You babies are beautiful.  We are hoping to find more Mini Zebu farmers so we can all learn from each other.  We purchased each of our little ones at around 6 months of age.  They are very sweet.  All halter and lead trained and eat from your hands.  My bull and two oldest are heading to three years of age.  They have all pastured together.  My first suggestion to you is make certain you have a VET that is willing to work with Mini's.  We have just been shocked by our VET when we thought we needed him.  He is a farm vet but he is unable or unwilling to help us out with these Mini Zebu.  I think he is afraid of what he doesn't know.  Our largest Heifer whom we believe is bred has been stressing us out.  Behaving as though she is going into labor and then the next day she is just fine and we are back to wondering if she is even bred.  Anyhow today I am on the hunt for a new vet.  But we will keep you updated and post pics if ever she delivers a calf.
...foot


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 30, 2011)

We do not have zebu, but I have seen one herd in Eagle Lake, Texas, not far from us, and someone out our way has a sticker on their truck that says Zebu.

I will comment on vets though.  We have sheep, are in a rural county of only 18,000 and are surrounded by other rural counties with very small populations.  

Every vet I know of out here sees large and small animals, but finding a vet for our sheep has been difficult.   We eventually settled on a vet who flat out told us he was familiar with goats, but not sheep.  He has been more than happy to help us though.  The most important thing he has done for us, according to him, was to give us names and numbers of both goat and sheep herders.   

We recently changed to another vet who says they know sheep, but we have not used them for sheep as yet.

I have worked front office in small animal clinics and have seen vets doing surgery of dogs as they thumb through books to make sure they were doing it right.  So, you never know.

I would not mind a small herd of zebu.


----------



## Bimpnottin (May 2, 2011)

I tried to get some mini zebu a few weeks ago, but the lady never got back to me. Darn. Someone else must have gotten there first.  Even had my husband convinced to get the three zebu and the 2 Jacob (?) sheep that had been raised together.


----------



## TigerLilly (May 4, 2011)

foot said:
			
		

> Hey Tigerlily  Did check out your website.  You babies are beautiful.  We are hoping to find more Mini Zebu farmers so we can all learn from each other.  We purchased each of our little ones at around 6 months of age.  They are very sweet.  All halter and lead trained and eat from your hands.  My bull and two oldest are heading to three years of age.  They have all pastured together.  My first suggestion to you is make certain you have a VET that is willing to work with Mini's.  We have just been shocked by our VET when we thought we needed him.  He is a farm vet but he is unable or unwilling to help us out with these Mini Zebu.  I think he is afraid of what he doesn't know.  Our largest Heifer whom we believe is bred has been stressing us out.  Behaving as though she is going into labor and then the next day she is just fine and we are back to wondering if she is even bred.  Anyhow today I am on the hunt for a new vet.  But we will keep you updated and post pics if ever she delivers a calf.
> ...foot


Thank you! My bull is just about 10 months old now & my lil heifer is right at 5 months--also halter & lead trained. Pearlie Mae even gives kisses.  
My biggest source of info/care is the breeder I got mine from (Rosemary Meding; google her). She's great & has been a breeder for some years.
Hope you get lucky with a new calf soon. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## foot (May 5, 2011)

...Do I have 10 posts yet?????????     As soon as we have ten posts we will post a pic that will melt your hearts.  But for now we have given up on Veterinarians and becoming  do it yourselfers.  We are currently working on a custom sized stanchion with head gate to contain our girls.  We have ordered our starter kit for drawing blood samples for pregnancy testing and have all the info on how to draw blood and how to ship it.  blah blah blah.  Getting brave waiting on that.  And the next lesson we will partake in is rectally papating a heifer and getting to know our girls inside and out...........  Also ordering shoulder length OB gloves for this job.  Still researching vets but aiming toward self sufficiency and prevention.

...Foot


----------



## TigerLilly (May 8, 2011)

You're almost there on the posts...anxiously waiting to see some pics!
You're braver than I am on the "knowing the girls inside & out" -- I know I'll get there, but I'm def not looking forward to it!
I seriously agree with us having to learn a lot on our own as far as vet care goes. Even in a semi-rural area that I'm in doesnt afford a lot in the way of farm animals. I read/research as much as possible. Seriously thinking about taking some vet courses in the future!


----------



## foot (May 8, 2011)

Here, in forums like this is where we learned the most about goats.  People on GoatBeat.Net are the best.  Don't know what we would have done without them.  Now to get a  good forum going on Mini Cattle....Where we can all learn from each others experiences.


...foot


----------



## foot (May 8, 2011)

You can view pics of our little herd of Mini Zebu at goatbeat.net or at Familycow.proboards.com

...foot


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

Hey foot - just reply to this post and you'll be at 10


----------



## foot (May 8, 2011)

Thank You for keeping count for me

...Foot...


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

foot said:
			
		

> Thank You for keeping count for me
> 
> ...Foot...


<-------It's at the left side under your info

You can post pics now


----------



## foot (May 10, 2011)

Here you go !!! Our Zebus


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

Nice looking herd!


----------



## TigerLilly (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm jealous...wish I had that many! I love the darker color you have. I would love to have a real red one.
I'll be checking out your other pics soon.


----------



## leeandlisasmith (May 15, 2011)

We have just recently acquired a zebu bull that we are bottle feeding (he is approximately 2 months) and a 3yo heifer that is possibly bred.   We are learning as we go!  I think I am overfeeding the bottle baby, because he has  a bit of diarrhea...ugh!  As of now, I am cutting back on his formula and watching before we take him to the vet!!!

Lisa


----------



## foot (May 16, 2011)

welcome to the wonderful strange world of Mini Zebu.  I have not bottle fed a little calf but have seen plenty of them being bottle fed.  I would watch that little calf closely though since they can dehydrate very quickly.  I would probable water down his formula a bit until things start to dry up.  If it gets worse having pediolite on hand would be helpful.  Is your baby nibbling on hay yet?  that would help too.  If it were a goat I would say pepto bismol but not sure what a calf would think of that.  When do you think your three year old is due to calf?  Did you purchase her bred?  We would love to see pics.  

...foot


----------



## TigerLilly (May 20, 2011)

leeandlisasmith said:
			
		

> We have just recently acquired a zebu bull that we are bottle feeding (he is approximately 2 months) and a 3yo heifer that is possibly bred.   We are learning as we go!  I think I am overfeeding the bottle baby, because he has  a bit of diarrhea...ugh!  As of now, I am cutting back on his formula and watching before we take him to the vet!!!
> 
> Lisa


Another congrats from a fellow mini zebu owner. 
How much & what are you feeding the baby bull?


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 20, 2011)

Lovely zebus!!! :bun   I absolutely love miniature cows. As soon as I can make some profit with my sheep (probably 2-3 years) I'm going to buy a miniature bred heifer or cow. I really like Zebus; but Dexters are probably the best for my climate. And the miniature Jerseys are gorgeous but too expensive.


----------



## foot (May 22, 2011)

Yesterday we successfully tail bled the heifer that has had us wondering wether she is or isn't bred.  We finally got it right and it was easy.  The heifer was good and we were good and one (1) stick and we had 3 cc's of blood to send off for testing.  Today we are going to do the other three heifers now that we know what we are suppose to be doing.  Blood will ship out on Monday and we should know by mid week what we are dealing with as far as who is open and who is bred.  Hoping for favorable results somewhere.  



Foot


----------



## TigerLilly (Jun 4, 2011)

Anxiously waiting for your pregnancy test results!


----------



## foot (Jun 4, 2011)

3 out of the four hiefers that we have here were open "Jessica" Is PREGNANT..Yaaaaaaaaaa


----------

